# Nissan skyline coupe ... ?!



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

;253983]


























opinions


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Dino already posted a thread regarding this car.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/74970-new-skyline-coupe.html


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow I'll take the black one


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Both cars are not the right heritage for us Skyline geeks, but obvious the best alternative to the mass of Bimmers and Audis . . . the new gen V36s look great, are well build and very fast too . . . now give us a turbo version or a 400HP N/A:smokin: :wavey: 

That red is stylish, but would be better in white or black . .

I did this photoshop about the 4 door Nismo (that will hopefully come out soon)


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

will it be turbo .. i mean RBs engine ??

and what about the HP ?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

r34-4ever said:


> will it be turbo .. i mean RBs engine ??
> 
> and what about the HP ?


dude it's out and it has the same engine as the Fairlady, 350Z.


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

aha .. thanks for the information


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

4 door > 2 door


----------

